# MSA petition for public road motorsport



## John-H

The MSA have started a petition to allow them to be able to close public roads to enable motorsport events to take place. Previously such events have been held on private roads or land and it has not been possible to use public roads. Currently, to use a public road it would require an act or parliament to change the law. Obviously, any use of public roads would be carefully chosen with extensive PR consultation to minimise disruption and ensure safety. This would enable hill climbs to take place etc. like you see organised abroad.

If you support this idea please sign this MSA petition: http://www.petition.co.uk/MSA


----------



## sTTranger

are you mad man, theyd be swerving potholes and the race would never finish, there would be buckled wheels and burts tyres everywhere :lol:


----------



## Ady.

Sounds like a good thing  Signed


----------



## sTTranger

oh yeah, signed too :wink:


----------



## stevebeechTA

done.


----------



## YELLOW_TT

sTTranger said:


> are you mad man, theyd be swerving potholes and the race would never finish, there would be buckled wheels and burts tyres everywhere :lol:


Just what I was thinking but worth a try


----------



## sheps

signed


----------



## Dash

I'd like to see the ability to designate certain toll-roads without speed-limit. That way we can have a place, like nuremberg, where people can take their car and rag them without having to worry about insurance and the pressure of racing.


----------



## Grahamstt

I am a member of Wallasey Motor Club and am a member of the organising committee for the New Brighton Promenade Stages Rally, which uses the public prom roads, the council closes them for us as a tourism event, the difference being is that they are council owned and dont need an act of parliament to close them. The result is an event that is unique and second to none so the more the merrier. More events like the New Brighton Stages (and the Trophy Sprint at New Brighton) would be a Huge bonus for motorsport so because of that;
SIGNED   
Graham


----------



## julian9876

Signed


----------



## Rich_h

sTTranger said:


> are you mad man, theyd be swerving potholes and the race would never finish, there would be buckled wheels and burts tyres everywhere :lol:


Why would Burt be leaving his tyres everywhere :? 
And who is Burt anyway :?


----------



## CHADTT

Make sure the route goes past a few speed cameras.

If its an average speed zone, just sit and watch everyone over take you and wonder if they are going to get fined.


----------



## sharpie

Dash said:


> That way we can have a place, like nuremberg,


the war trials place?


----------



## Charlie

Signed twice somehow??? thought I had missed a field or something as it came up with another 4 digit code but then tried a 3rd time and was disabled.

Charlie


----------



## maceonline

Signed


----------



## Mondo

Hell, if it's good enough for F1 in Melbourne and Monte Carlo, why not here? Signed! (or rather, will be in a mo').


----------



## peace

done 8)


----------



## brittan

Done. But without any expectation that anything like this will ever happen.


----------



## Sutty

Signed, as a former competitive navigator and supporter of anything motorsport!


----------



## A3DFU

Dash said:


> That way we can have a place, like nuremberg, where people can take their car and rag them without having to worry about insurance and the pressure of racing.


I suspect you mean the Nürburg Ring? That's the road race track and 100 miles north-west of Frankfurt a.M.

Nürnberg is a univercity city and the home of the famous Nürnberger Lebkucken, the Christmas gingerbreads, and is situated app. 80 miles due north of Munich


----------



## Gazzer

Rich_h said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you mad man, theyd be swerving potholes and the race would never finish, there would be buckled wheels and burts tyres everywhere :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Why would Burt be leaving his tyres everywhere :?
> And who is Burt anyway :?
Click to expand...

     oh yeah signed


----------



## merlin c

signed [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Gixxer123

We already have Road Racing on nearby shores, those being the Isle of Man and Ireland.

The Brighton speed trials are great but Mad sunday wow, DJ on a thou 

Enjoy:


----------



## Skeee

Signed this last year.


----------



## Grahamstt

Things are starting to move on this front despite the deaths of spectators in Scotland recently
http://issuu.com/msauk/docs/msa_news_v5 ... 24/8632413
See page 2


----------



## Skeee

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## NoMark

sharpie said:


> Dash said:
> 
> 
> 
> That way we can have a place, like nuremberg,
> 
> 
> 
> the war trials place?
Click to expand...

Yes, DTM and FIA European F3 race there. The paddock for the support races is in the Zeppelin Park and the track runs in front of the place where you saw footage of the German Army parading in front of Hitler.

It's a truly fantastic place, steeped in history.


----------



## Grahamstt

There's also plenty of clubman/national level events that would benefit.

Closed road rallying for instance. There are some already in Scotland as the law is different (Jim Clark Rally for instance)
My own event at New Brighton is another but the roads used are classed as council owned so only need a local road closure notice.
So the benefits are tremendous if it finally gets passed in Parliament


----------



## roddy

YES,,it might finally happen,, great ,,  as many of us will agree,,,,,,, but i heard something a little disturbing the other day,, although the local authorities might have the relevant legal powers to close the roads, they will not have the nessassary to alter the speed limits !!!


----------



## Grahamstt

Usually on a road closure the road traffic act is suspended. I heard the same about the speed limits but I think that is false as the roads that do get closure at the moment don't suffer from a speed issue.
On our event we run wrong direction along dual carriageways, wrong way around roundabouts as well as it being on a 30 limit. The event has run for 30 years and never had any legal implications

Here's hoping


----------

